# Program Closes when Alt+Tab



## psiko (Dec 1, 2005)

Does anyone here knows how this works? and how to get over it?
Pressing Ctrl+Alt+del also shuts program down. In windowed mode, a mouse click outside on the desktop closes program as well...

Any ideas to get over this problem?


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

Is the program closing when it looses focus?
Did you make this program?
If you did, you must be doing something wrong in the WndProc.


----------



## psiko (Dec 1, 2005)

Well i did not make this program
Its just that this program closes itself when it is not the main window.. 
Ive managed to force window mode for this program as i want to check my msn while this program runs, but im not too sure how this works.. do they hook keys or something?

Well if needed i will post a link to the file, just for u to have a look.
Delete this bit if not needed/not allowed 
im not too sure bout the rules here

http://s60.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2JFVFWHDKFZ3X037T8D8J64TOJ

EDIT: i think this program creates a Mouse Hook and Keyboard Hook. anyone knows how to reverse it?


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

It's missing fmod.dll so I can't run it.

Are you sure it is closing? It may still be running in the background. Check the Ctrl+Alt+Del list.

What is this program supposed to do?


----------



## psiko (Dec 1, 2005)

well its the client for a game called xiah, which probly hooks keyboard and mouse to prevent alt+tabbing.. im having lots of trouble checking msn while running this game.
Its a real bother... 

Checked already, it doesnt run in the background. Using processguard to block termination of program doesnt seem to work either...

here's another link if u need it... I wonder if it is possible to modify it by using ollydebug?

http://s53.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2BYVL4F83GL8C0SWWHB78E9MNE


----------

